# What does "Cow Hocked" Mean?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's like being knocked kneed in a human. The horse's hocks are sort of facing in towards each other instead of facing straight back. It' isn't a desirable feature and it's a conformation fault. It is also quite common. It is typically a genetic thing and there is nothing anyone can do about it.

That being said, your horse may grow out of it somewhat because at 8 months old there are a lot of changes yet to happen. Even if she doesn't she can still be an excellent trail horse for her whole life. She just may not be a good halter horse.


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Her lower legs are actually turned slightly outwards, not sure if that changes your opinion. Mom is a very large halter horse and so baby's bones are very large for her size. I am hoping that maybe she is in somewhat of a odd growth point and maybe they will even out slightly as she gets older.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

See if this helps: Leg Set: Its Effect on Action and Soundness of Horses


----------



## travelinscout (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you! That link is very helpful and informative.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Bookmarked for future reference.


----------

